# Pex failing on recirculating line after 20 years



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a commercial building currently being used as a salon that had a recirculating system on it for the utility sink in the back of the building laundry area. A couple years ago there was a split down the side in one of the lines under the building where it was bent at an odd angle. Cut out and swing jointed it.

Recently they started having splits everywhere and the piping was overhead in a soffit. Made a mess to say the least and we repiped it and put a water heater in the back for them instead of the pump.

Anybody seen anything like this? Is 20 years all we are going to get out of this stuff?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Depends if they put heat pex and not regular pex. I see places where they are lazy and use regular...warranty is only a year.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Depends if they put heat pex and not regular pex. I see places where they are lazy and use regular...warranty is only a year.


Looks like just the regular stuff to me. I dont know if I've seen heat pex before. Whats the difference?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Looks like just the regular stuff to me. I dont know if I've seen heat pex before. Whats the difference?



It says heat pex on it! :biggrin:

.....and a temperature rating on it.

It's important to read the marking on the pipes, it will tell you the use, the pressure rating, heat, the date, the batch lot and sometime the name of 
the operator who extruded the pipe.

Also the brand is important. Cheap brands equals catastrophic failure. I've bypassed HD copper as it was stamped all smeared as if they made on purpose to sell that crap. Always be careful. I then compared it to rona and the thickness weren't the same so I brought back 2 lengths I had purchased.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, all the stuff we use is rated for 200*F @ 80 psi. The stuff I was cutting out appeared to be the same. IDK then, maybe an early design flaw or a bad batch of pipe?


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about the cause of the pipe failing, but I believe most pex manufacturers temp/pressure ratings are the same for standard or heat pex. 

Only difference being the heat pex has an extra layer (oxygen barrier) to stop absorption through the pipe and keep air and corrosion out of hydronic heating systems.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

spamispeople said:


> I'm not sure about the cause of the pipe failing, but I believe most pex manufacturers temp/pressure ratings are the same for standard or heat pex.
> 
> Only difference being the heat pex has an extra layer (oxygen barrier) to stop absorption through the pipe and keep air and corrosion out of hydronic heating systems.


That was my understanding too. Let's hope this stuff doesn't start going the way of the QEST pipe. :crying:


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

What GPM is the pump and what is the size of the recirc. Line? 
Uponor's ProPEX is warranted for 25 years and they will (maybe) pay for replacement (if you use the system, both pipe and fittings) and if installed by certified installer.
Everything I have been trained regarding recirc with ProPEX is to use 3/4" specifically to prevent erosion, and properly size the pump. 1/40th HP is all you need for most applications.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

Years ago I took over a job from another contractor, it was a slab house, and all the PEX where it exited the concrete split or leaked. I know that PEX subjected to sunlight, UV rays, will deteriorate and is not rated for direct sunlight. Some manufactures have what they call "super PEX" which is rated for direct sunlight. I assumed this was the case for us. This could be the problem for you or either it was stored outside uncovered. Zurn warranty's their pipe and fittings for 25 years if installed per their specifications. I use PEX on all our residential new builds and some commercial if it was spec. out that way.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pex could be like galvanized and polybutylene someday, lot's of work for plumbers to replace.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

https://www.classaction.org/pex-plumbing-lawsuit

http://www.eppsteiner.com/products/pex-plumbing-leaks.html


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

GAN said:


> https://www.classaction.org/pex-plumbing-lawsuit
> 
> http://www.eppsteiner.com/products/pex-plumbing-leaks.html




we dont have to worry about that in Illinois.........yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

